
PleaseRobMe & our culture of fear - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/97346/pleaserobme-our-culture-fear
======
jdminhbg
Nice reality check. One quibble I would have is that I think the pleaserobme
phenomenon is less "culture of fear" and more just part of the age-old
Internet game of gotcha. There's a constant undercurrent online of trying to
find a nit to pick with any successful venture to bring it down, sort of a
weird competitive thing.

~~~
oakenshield
Although I agree, I think a viral "kick in the nuts" such as pleaserobme has
been long overdue; it's about time people paid more attention to how much they
reveal online.

